# CarLack 68 - Nano Systematic Care



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

What is this like?May buy some in my next order.


----------



## SteveS (Apr 20, 2008)

wel going on reviews very good. i have bought the kit, nsc and lls, hopfully get round to it at the weekend


----------



## SCOTIA (Jun 1, 2006)

I bought winter care kit from CYC.£26.Consists of carlack 68,colly 476,micro cloths,app pads.I used it last week on a black magic Octy vrs.All applied by hand.(Clay your car first).It came up superb.No photos phone no workin


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

In a word, awesome!

The shine I get from using this product is stunning! I use it as a cleaner, cleanser, wax prep and just for fun. I love it. Wash the car ... dry it, work a little of the product into the paint until it disappears. Leave it for at least 15 minutes and buff off. Follow up with the LLS product and then wax, or just wax.

I have used it as a base for other products, especially Autoglym Ultra Deep Shine which just loves sitting on top of it. Be aware that Sonus Acrylic Glanz is actually a remix of LLS as a spray sealant, so that might bias your purchase of the sealant product.

I have used this product loads and I still have a lot left in the little bottle I got from CYC. I reach for this product a lot for a load of different reasons ... you'll love it, I'm sure ... just work it clear and leave it to do it magic for a reasonable time before buffing. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## SteveS (Apr 20, 2008)

Orca said:


> In a word, awesome!
> 
> The shine I get from using this product is stunning! I use it as a cleaner, cleanser, wax prep and just for fun. I love it. Wash the car ... dry it, work a little of the product into the paint until it disappears. Leave it for at least 15 minutes and buff off. Follow up with the LLS product and then wax, or just wax.
> 
> ...


how long do you leave each on for?


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

I've left it on after working for at least 15 minutes, usually more like 30 minutes. Actually over on CarLack's website at http://www.carlack.de/carlack/home_eng.htm they state 25 minutes, so that's the ********** answer :thumb:


----------



## SteveS (Apr 20, 2008)

same for both products?


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

...erm ... no ... with the LLS, just allow it to haze and buff off. That can be as short as a couple of minutes, or maybe five, depending on the humidity, etc.

Start on the roof, then bonnet, boot and then sides of the car with NSC. Pop inside and get a cup o' tea. Leave for 15-30 minutes, depending on how long it took you to put on and how keen you are. Some say you can put LLS straight on top and then buff, but I prefer to give the surface the once over before LLS. Apply LLS, leave to haze and then buff off well.

Apply your favourite wax. Job done.

I have read that NSC has a very light abrasive quality. To that end, I wonder if a couple of applications might help reduce minimal swirling. What say you guys?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Looks like iam going to be getting some soon.


----------



## Fiestamk5 (Feb 15, 2007)

One of my favourite products 










It leaves a pretty good shine and combined with collinite it lasts for ages


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Oh yeah 8) NSC on its own or with LLS and then Collinite 476S is "the" combination for good shine on dark colours and a very durable finish on all colours.

To get a deeper shine on black, the one thing I have found is to use Meg's #7 on top of the wax. Sure, it won't last, but it looks dripping wet for a day or so and once gone ... you have one of the most durable and strong protection combinations going.

On white, I find CG Jetseal on top of NSC gives a much deeper shine. NSC is just such a good product for all sorts of things.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

try the Jeffs Werkstat stuff as its derived from the same formula, and the Acylic jett Trigger spray on sealant is just about the easiest stuff you could ever use, and can be layered with no wait time :thumb: awesome stuff


----------



## SteveS (Apr 20, 2008)

well i just bought the carlack kit, no wax. so see how that goes first


----------



## SteveS (Apr 20, 2008)

just used it and cant say it was hard at all?? infact i ended up having to use a normal sort of amount, not thin like everyone says? polished of easy too... started raining half way so will have to do it again me thinks


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

It is (the Car-Lack68 NSC) really nice to use, isn't it? How long did you get before the rain drops started? More than about 15 minutes and in my experience, it's done it's magic. By all means apply again - it will cleanse impurities from the surface and bond to itself.

Follow that with LLS and wax or just wax ... TBH, in summer, just wax will do :thumb:

If/as you experiment, you'll find all sorts of uses for this product. Were you applying on the silver Golf in your avatar? Try some CG Butter Wet Wax on top of NSC or NSC/LLS, or CG EZ Glaze on top of just NSC for a really wet shine this summer.


----------



## Matt G (May 16, 2007)

When I use it I apply a panel at a time and buff off once its hazed over which is only a matter of a couple of minutes.


----------



## SteveS (Apr 20, 2008)

I did half the car with the nsc and a few droplets fell.. it then just stopped so did the other side, then started raining again, for about 10mins, the car wasnt soaked, but wet.. so hopfully it was ok... 

it seems to have given it a good shine all in all. but the cars already new and shiney.. i want more!!!!!!!!! think i need a wax?


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Already got some of this and going to use it for the first time shortly.

Was thinking Carlack, EZ Creme Glaze then a wax. Will this work or is the EZ Creme Glaze overkill? Do you forsee any problems using this combo together

Thanks for any advice:thumb:


----------



## Richardja (Aug 21, 2007)

Excellent product.

Applied some today (without claying beforehand) and the car looks fantastic (didn't have time to appliy some Vics Concours afterwards). Tar spots and other containents dissolve easily, no problems buffing off either. I followed the advice from Cleanyourcar about using a damp microfibre and certainly works wonders! Certainly makes the microfibre very dirty!


----------



## SteveS (Apr 20, 2008)

i made the mistake of NOT using a damp microfiber, i forgot because i was in a rush!!! DOH!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Damp microfiber dose help


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Hmmm ... I prefer a dry rubbing 
I tend to work the product with a damp (microfibre) pad until it disappears. Some say you can put LLS straight on at that point, but I like a dry microfibre cloth to buff off at that point.

My cars are both straight paint ... no clearcoat. I don't know if that makes a difference?


----------



## obiahman (Feb 25, 2008)

Car Lack 68 is a sh1t hot product.highly recommended with a coly top up. Gives your car a major wet look.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Is LLS any good on its own, as everyone is suggesting using wax on top of NSC


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Used it yesterday and was very impressed.


----------

